# The One With the Weird Color. LOL.



## AJTL (Jan 31, 2011)

Just about 5 months now for Rocky.


----------



## AJTL (Jan 31, 2011)

Is a little easty westy but just fully transitioned him from Solid Gold to Blue Buffalo. Seems to be better.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Pretty little pup!  What is the color considered?


----------



## AJTL (Jan 31, 2011)

IDK maybe bluegreybrownfawnrainbow. Luuulz.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The dog is blue with brown highlights lol .. No seriously your kiddo has a blue nose and a grey coat so he/she is blue. Pretty dog!


----------



## tonyb (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice looking dog man!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought blue seal, since it has the brown tones. But does blue seal exist? lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

love his eyes! so cute!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I thought blue seal, since it has the brown tones. But does blue seal exist? lol


No it doesn't LOL


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute puppy!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pup , i was gonna guess blue as well . our girl has the chocolate high lights in her fur and she is blue { just not a chocolate as your pup  }


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That pup is beautiful!!! My boy Dosia is colored like that but he's quite a bit darker.

Here he was on his first birthday









Playing with Tiva, the black brindle


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

It sure is a beauty.


----------

